# Dog around dog



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Cocoa is very good at her hunting. I have not tried her with other dogs on any hunting trips yet. When ever she sees another dog she runs over and tries to play with it. I was wondering what i can do to get her out of the mind of thinking other dogs = play. Its mostly when my brother brings his dog over. I would like to start being able to take her hunting with other dogs so any advice at all what i can do is very appreciated.

P.S she just turned 2 in april. this will be her 3rd year hunting.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

The only thing in my opinion to stop the play, is just exposure and alot of hunting with other dogs she will soon realize what she is out there for and it does not involve playing. She will learn that when you go hunting it does matter how many dogs are there it means hunt not play. It will disapear more quickly than you think especially if she can get into birds frequently. So my suggestion would be to just keep hunting her with other dogs and bite your lip a little she will work out of it soon enough when the GENES take over.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Take her down to the park or where there will be other dogs. Keep her at heel and don't let her play with other dogs. Finding a partner to train with wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for the ideas guys. ill try em out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Put a hot caller on her and juice the crap out of her every time she gets within a foot of another dog. Soon she'll think all dogs are _electric!_

*ONLY KIDDING!!!*

AP's suggestion is the one I'd go with. Hut her with experienced dogs that are all business and soon she'll get the hint. Think of this too. I don't care what kind of dog you have, how good of a trainer you are, or what the breeding is in that dog. They aint worth a Fiddlers Faddle till their four years old. PERIOD. Only then, (if they've been trained well and socialized a lot) are they to be called "bird dogs". The kind of dog where all you gotta do is turn loose of him/her and load your gun. :wink:


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> The only thing in my opinion to stop the play, is just exposure and alot of hunting with other dogs she will soon realize what she is out there for and it does not involve playing. She will learn that when you go hunting it does matter how many dogs are there it means hunt not play. It will disapear more quickly than you think especially if she can get into birds frequently. So my suggestion would be to just keep hunting her with other dogs and bite your lip a little she will work out of it soon enough when the GENES take over.


+2


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_AP's advice is strong... However, Oak as a youngster loved the encounter's with other canine's until he met up with a Japanese Akita twice his size & aggressive, it took everythin he had to fight that dog off... After the incident no more curiosity with other hounds, straight with the business at hand... Blessin in disguise, yah..._


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Nice picture as well


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I love that picture!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

That Oak kind of reminds me of a Lab, Quill could it be? Or is there just a strong resembelance? :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Grazie!!! Si, si Lab-ra-door-a... Until he gets ****y and try's to clear me in the process.. Then he is a Arse-a-holey Lab-ra-door-a..._


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> Cocoa is very good at her hunting. I have not tried her with other dogs on any hunting trips yet. When ever she sees another dog she runs over and tries to play with it. I was wondering what i can do to get her out of the mind of thinking other dogs = play. Its mostly when my brother brings his dog over. I would like to start being able to take her hunting with other dogs so any advice at all what i can do is very appreciated.
> 
> P.S she just turned 2 in april. this will be her 3rd year hunting.


DO NOTHING! Fighting you need to take action, play... soon enough it will all work out! best to let her play with dogs that are into the birds, she will get a nose full and things will click!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well now that i have star i am not worried. cocoa is doing good around star and is not trying to play with her


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats good to hear. keep at it.she still a pup and want to play. give her/him a couple more years and the playing with be gone for good.


----------

